# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Co2 Refills - How long do yours last?



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Asking about the compressed Co2 - not DIY.

How long do yours last? I have a 5 lb tank that lasted a short 2 weeks, is that normal?
Around 6 to 10 bbls per min? *gave me a 30 carbon reading.. with the ph / kh table.

Just wondering if I need a new setup or to fine tune something... or if it just runs out that quick.

Thanks

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Asking about the compressed Co2 - not DIY.

How long do yours last? I have a 5 lb tank that lasted a short 2 weeks, is that normal?
Around 6 to 10 bbls per min? *gave me a 30 carbon reading.. with the ph / kh table.

Just wondering if I need a new setup or to fine tune something... or if it just runs out that quick.

Thanks

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

It sounds like you have a leak.

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It should last a lot longer than that. You have a leak. Check all your fittings. Use teflon tape or pipe dope on all threads, except where the regulator hooks to the tank.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I think it should last you at-least a year at that bubble rate!


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

That was my best guess too.

See I couldnt find the fittings ANYWHERE for the needle valve i bought here at aquabotanic *I should have bought Roberts complete system, my fault* so i used 2 nipples, and connected them with a piece of tubing... 

So Im on the hunt for a complete co2 setup. Ive posted a question about one on ebay, a JBJ one. It looks most complete that ive seen, and most compact for the money.

Thank You

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Well Now I am REALLY glad I asked, I've refilled the damned thing three times in the last month and a half!

Time for a new regulator / hose. - Cant find the fittings for the one I have.

Thanks Everyone

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What type of fitting does your regulator have? Most of them can be removed. If you can remove the fitting you have then the needle valve you got from Robert should screw right in. If you have a compression fitting on the regulator that can't be unscrewed then all you need is a fitting to convert it to normal thread.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

If I remember correctly the last fitting size available from the regulator si 3/4 inch. And the needle valve I bought from Robert was 1/8 inch. I asked on this board, and called all around and could not find the right fittings to reduce down to this size.

I think Ill just go with a pre built system? What do you think of the one on ebay with built in bubble counter?

Also - What do you use to keep the hose tightly secured to the nipple fittings? I mean the 1/8 inch that goes to a reactor?

Thanks!

Dustin

ImaNewbie


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

That's some kind of screwy regulator you have there. Normally they have 1/4" ip fittings.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

at 6-10 bubbles /min, 5 pounds of CO2 ought to last many months. I run a 5 pounder at about that and it last well over a year. Of course my larger aquaria consume CO2 more quickly.

Look for leaks or did you mean 6-10 bubbles/sec?

Scott H


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Platy. You are almost there with your current equipment - don't give up yet and buy more. I would guess that the fitting you got from Robert is yellow metal connected to the silver-color valve. The threads on that yellow metal are likely 1/8-inch NPT male threads. YOu need an adaptor to convert it to 1/4-inch NPT male threads. If you would take your needle valve and regulator to the place that will fill your co2, they may be able to provide the fittings you need - that is what I did. Also, if you talk nice, they may wrap the threads with the proper teflon tape and tighten everything correctly. Again, the guy I buy co2 from did all that for me. No charge.

If not, take the needle valve and regulator to a good "old fashon" hardware store or plumbing supply store. They should be able to help you. Total cost is likely to be under $5.00

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Ive looked all around for the parts - Im now searching the internet.. Just cant raise them around here.

What do you ppl use to secure the airline tubing to the needle valve with?

THanks

Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Actinic (Feb 5, 2003)

Usually the needle valve should have some sort of compression fitting. I got mine from M3 in which there is one. 

Check the manual of your CO2 unit if there should be one.


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

I have the same problem as platy.

There are basically two types of regulator built for the pressure type co2 bottle.

The screw on 1/8'' to the 1/8'' needle. to the throw away 300Grams of co2.

and

The 20KG of Co2 that requires the more professional regulators.

I purchased all my stuff today, and just found exactly the same problem.

The ouput of the regulator is 3/4'' and the input to the needle is 1/8''

I'm having trouble sourcing the reducer ?

Any ideas.










They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

After all the hassle, I finally just bought a JBJ Regulator with built on Bubble Counter - so now all i have to do is get the co2 lines not to leak from the needle valves... to the check valve and then to the diffuser..

What do you ppl use for this?

Thanks

Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

I can see on my reg that on the other side of the 3/4''connecter, there is what i think is a 1/4'' male connecter into the regulator.

I have found an online source for a 1/4 to 1/8'' male to male

I will go down to my supplier tomorrow and see if i can pick one up.

As for sealant i use PTFE tape. Use a couple of turns around the threads.

They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

Where did you find the 3/4 to 1/8 on the net?







I looked and could never find it.

THANKS!

Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

Believe i cracked it without the use for the nylon tube that is Co2 lossy.

Below is a photo.

Most of the products were acquired from a local welding supply company.

Got the dimensions wrong though.

The reg is 3/8, this then goes to a 3/8 to 1/4 reducer.

Folowing stage goes from 1/4'' to 1/8, through solenoids to 1/8'' female then the needle fits in.

The metal bracket luckily was the correct thread, but the reducers can be acquired from maybe clippard or www.westgroup.co.uk.
If you have a local Pneumatics shop in your area, try that, since welders dont go lower than one 1/4'' (i got needle from local Pneumatics shop thta sold clippard stuff)

(cant givew you link since on pdf file.)

go to www.westgroup.co.uk

click products 
click accs download (top right) 
and it is on adapters and accessories.



















They can hide, but they cant escape

[This message was edited by TJ on Fri March 28 2003 at 01:51 PM.]


----------

